# Where is the Garden of Eden?



## Scott Bushey (Apr 23, 2006)

After Matts sermon this am, we discussed where the garden is today. Obviously, it was originally on Earth. The bible does not mention it after Adam and Eve are ejected. Did God move it? Was it spiritual?

[Edited on 4-23-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 23, 2006)

I vote for "gone". Gone, so far as the original garden location. Even if we knew its location, or even its former vicinity, the flood did the job of destruction. The garden belonged to "the world that perished."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree with Bruce.

On a less serious note, do any Simpsons fans remember the episode where Bart switches out the organist's music with _In the Garden of Eden_ and the whole Church starts singing the lyrics? At one point, Homer turns to Marge and whispers "I remember making out to this hymn..."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2006)

_Of Man's first disobedience, and the fruit
Of that forbidden tree whose mortal taste
Brought death into the World, and all our woe,
*With loss of Eden*, till one greater Man
Restore us, and regain the blissful Seat,_ -- Milton, _Paradise Lost_


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 23, 2006)

Now that they have satellite maps of most of the world at resolutions that allow you to make out details of houses and cars available for public use, I'll bet there are people actually looking at these maps and trying to find some flaming swords...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2006)

I voted for gone too.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 23, 2006)

ditto


----------



## beej6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rich, you meant "In A Gadda Da Vida," right? Where's that 60s music thread?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> Rich, you meant "In A Gadda Da Vida," right? Where's that 60s music thread?


Is that the title? 

The episode was really funny. Sorry to be off topic but it's kind of a cute topic to begin with.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2006)

I voted for gone but it could very well be in the ME.


----------

